# Driftwood from petsmart?



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking at petsmart today, and noticed some cheap driftwood there. Some is mopani and I believe some are grapevine??? Are these safe?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks like they are in the reptile section. Don't assume if something is safe for reptiles, it is safe for fish.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Looks like they are in the reptile section. Don't assume if something is safe for reptiles, it is safe for fish.


So you would say no?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would ask if the wood is for reptiles or fish.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I have come to the conclusion the Mopani Wood is fine. A for the rest it, it is grapevine, and that stuff falls apart in months when submersed. A for that lighter piece that has the $11.99 tag below it, I wonder what type of wood that is???


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

None of my driftwood had price tags.


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

smitty814 said:


> None of my driftwood had price tags.


I am assuming thats a joke? Lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think he means it was "wild caught".


----------



## CinBos (Feb 24, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I think he means it was "wild caught".


Right I know, I was just teasing.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Price tags tend to get soggy and run when under water. :drooling:


----------



## testeve (Sep 17, 2012)

Do not put grapevine in your tank. As stated in a previous comment, it will decay and all apart really quickly. As for the Mopani, it is safe, I have some in one of my planted community tanks for over 10 years now. The first couple years I had it, the water was always a little brown/yellow from the tannic acid it leached. But now it doesn't stain the water any more. Not sure what kind if cichlids you have, but the Mopani wood will probably lower your ph, not good for Africans, but would be fine for some other cichlids. Also, hopefully you are ok with the stained water too.


----------



## Dexter. (Oct 23, 2012)

The Mopani wood is fine, but it will leech tannins for a while. I soaked mine in a bucket for a couple weeks changing the water almost everyday or when it got brown and then it still made my 75 water turn greenish for a while after that. It looks nice, just a pain to deal with in the beginning.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I suppose i have had a different experience with grapevine. I've had in in my tanks for 4 years now, and it's still as stiff as it was when it was brand new, and has been incredible for getting plants to grow on. The pleco(s) and zerba snails constantly mowing it, and hasnt broken down at all =/


----------



## lilijohn (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking at petsmart today


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

Was at PM over the break, and all their wood like this is meant for reptiles, I would think it would be safe, but it may breakdown rapidly.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

It's the section i got mine from. I used mine originally for my pythons, and iguana. Boiled them, and have had them in my tanks for 4 years now.


----------

